# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Main Street interchange work starting next year

## OUman

I for one am glad this is getting done, it's about time. The way most drivers (or should I say wannabe racers) come off from I-35 having absolutely no regard for Main Street traffic is dissapointing. When there is a clearly marked "Yield" sign right before the exit merges onto Main, but hardly anyone seems to care. The new design will put an end to all of that.

Source: Norman Transcript

----------


## jedicurt

i love the interchange at Morgan road.  can't wait for it to be at main street!

----------


## HangryHippo

This is going to be a very nice upgrade and I look forward to the finished product!

On a related note, are they going to be redoing the lanes of I-35 in conjunction with this bridge work like they did on I-40 and Morgan Rd. or is that even in the plans?

I also saw that they're going to be redoing the bridge over the Canadian River south of this area.  Lots of work getting ready to start in Norman.

----------


## ou48A

It’s good to see this starting.

Traffic over the river is going to be backed up even more during construction. I hope the state strongly suggest alternative routes.
It’s too bad we don’t have a second bridge over the river in the Norman area. We need one.

----------


## vaflyer

ODOTs suggested construction sequencing has the interchange at Main and I-35 closed during part of the construction. ODOT is currently allocating 500 days for construction. Once completed, the bridge will have eight lanes, three in each direction and two turn lanes onto I-35. That will mean that Main St. will have three lanes in each direction between 24 St. NW and 36 St. NW.

----------


## venture

> It’s good to see this starting.
> 
> Traffic over the river is going to be backed up even more during construction. I hope the state strongly suggest alternative routes.
> It’s too bad we don’t have a second bridge over the river in the Norman area. We need one.


The river shouldn't be too bad. Since they are just adding an additional lane each way (going to 10 total) it should only impact the far right lanes. Of course it still gets backed up now during certain times, but shouldn't be as bad as it was the last time they worked on it.

----------


## HangryHippo

Venture, I'm rarely down that far south, but is traffic that bad that we really need to expand that bridge already?  Perhaps the casino is really drawing that many people...

Thinking about the expansion on both sides, the area around Lindsey St. is going to be an absolute nightmare bottleneck for awhile.

----------


## ou48A

> The river shouldn't be too bad. Since they are just adding an additional lane each way (going to 10 total) it should only impact the far right lanes. Of course it still gets backed up now during certain times, but shouldn't be as bad as it was the last time they worked on it.


I would bet that traffic counts have substantially increased since the last major work was done.
The I-35 backup will be well north into Norman during peak periods of time and will mean more traffic on city of Norman streets.

----------


## HangryHippo

This is really going to be a pain in the ass for awhile, but I really believe the end result will be worth it.  It's going to be nice.

----------


## Martin

> The way most drivers (or should I say wannabe racers) come off from I-35 having absolutely no regard for Main Street traffic is dissapointing. When there is a clearly marked "Yield" sign right before the exit merges onto Main, but hardly anyone seems to care.


on robinson, you get your own lane coming off the interchange.  i don't know if i'm "most drivers" but not being a regular visitor to the area, i typically get the layout of the two confused.  i've been overly cautious merging onto robinson and have had a few "oh crap" moments merging onto main for this exact reason.  -M

----------


## venture

> Venture, I'm rarely down that far south, but is traffic that bad that we really need to expand that bridge already? Perhaps the casino is really drawing that many people...
> 
> Thinking about the expansion on both sides, the area around Lindsey St. is going to be an absolute nightmare bottleneck for awhile.


I normally only see it backed up around the bridge during times when there is something major going on at Riverwind or there is an accident. I've seen far more slow downs due to heavy congestion further north mainly due to the narrowing at Main Street. 




> I would bet that traffic counts have substantially increased since the last major work was done.
> The I-35 backup will be well north into Norman during peak periods of time and will mean more traffic on city of Norman streets.


There will be backups but nothing of a Carmegeddon nature. LOL

More traffic on city streets is bound to happen. What else are building streets for except to use them? If we want a community of higher density than that will equate to higher traffic levels. If the issues on 35 become to much, then people will adjust and we can see traffic shifting more to Sooner Road/12th and Flood/77.

----------


## hrdware

I had no idea what a SPUI was or how it worked so I went and found this video if anyone else is interested.

----------


## ou48A

About the second needed River Bridge near Norman…

This is where an east metro by-pass could incorporate a river bridge just northwest of Noble.
A Norman spur from Jenkins should be built south to connect the by-pass on the north side of the bridge.
Thru I-35 traffic and traffic headed to points east and north could use the by-pass reducing traffic loads on I-35 for the rest of us.

----------


## venture

> About the second needed River Bridge near Norman…
> 
> This is where an east metro by-pass could incorporate a river bridge just northwest of Noble.
> A Norman spur from Jenkins should be built south to connect the by-pass on the north side of the bridge.
> Thru I-35 traffic and traffic headed to points east and north could use the by-pass reducing traffic loads on I-35 for the rest of us.


Don't really see a point there. A better option would be having a by pass along Indian Hills out to Hwy 37/I-44. Another option would be a bridge along what would be 48th SW down to Hwy 9.

----------


## ou48A

> Don't really see a point there. A better option would be having a by pass along Indian Hills out to Hwy 37/I-44. Another option would be a bridge along what would be 48th SW down to Hwy 9.


An I-35 by-pass around the east metro has been discussed by state officials.  

After crossing the bridge over the river west of Noble the freeway would -- Y-- with on branch headed to  south Jenkins and with the other branch headed toward the SE area of Norman before turning to the north and around the east OKC metro.

This option would give the OKC metro a ligament by-pass to I-35. It would provide a southern entrance to OU and help relive congestion on Lindsey and on highway 9 on a daily bases. By 4 landing such streets as Lindsey and Robison to the east, the east by- pass would let football traffic enter and leave Norman much faster. Fans from the eastern side of the metro or from the eastern parts of the state would use it reducing traffic out of Norman and make Norman safer by decongesting the local streets much quicker.

I would agree that a by-pass is needed somewhere along Indian Hills out to Hwy 37/I-44.
 But this by-pass should extend the all the way to the I -35 eastern by pass around the east side of the OKC metro.

----------


## venture

I can respect what you are proposing, since I'm backed an eastern loop for East Norman and relieving Sooner Road. I just see easier bridges that can be done quicker than a new highway. Plus chances are it will need to be a turnpike as well to even take place, and we know how well that will go over. LOL

We also have to be concerned with allowing too much sprawl to get encouraged without filling in central areas of Norman. We already let the NW side go crazy.

----------


## OUman

I don't want to de-rail the topic but the east side bypass has always brought up the following questions in my mind:

Since Norman officially goes all the way to the eastern edge of Lake Thunderbird I'm wondering if the area know nas the "east side" i.e. east of downtown would now be actually part of central Norman? Or is it still the east side as is known colloquially?

On a separate note, Norman's estimated 2011 population at least as listed on Wikipedia is 113,273 residents, can anyone confirm that?

----------


## venture

> I don't want to de-rail the topic but the east side bypass has always brought up the following questions in my mind:
> 
> Since Norman officially goes all the way to the eastern edge of Lake Thunderbird I'm wondering if the area know nas the "east side" i.e. east of downtown would now be actually part of central Norman? Or is it still the east side as is known colloquially?
> 
> On a separate note, Norman's estimated 2011 population at least as listed on Wikipedia is 113,273 residents, can anyone confirm that?


Yeah it is hard to say how to divide Norman up. You could almost say East Norman is the Lake area. Central Norman is the area from the Western edge of the lake to about 12th East. West Norman anywhere west of 12th. I would imagine any East Side By-Pass would need to come up between 48th and 60th and then probably stay to the west side of Draper Lake. 

Right now I take East Norman to be pretty much anything east of the tracks outside of Downtown.

----------


## seajohn

> ... The way most drivers (or should I say wannabe racers) come off from I-35 having absolutely no regard for Main Street traffic is dissapointing. When there is a clearly marked "Yield" sign right before the exit merges onto Main, but hardly anyone seems to care. ...
> 
> Source: Norman Transcript


The first time I drove myself to Norman to attend OU, almost 30 years ago, I almost had a wreck coming off of SB I35 and merging onto EB Main.  I was used to driving in Tulsa, and had never encountered an interchange exit like that, where you didn't have a dedicated merge lane.  Yes, I should have noticed and been aware of the situation, but as a newly arriving college freshman...

That is a poorly designed intersection, and fixing it is long overdue; I see cars having this issue (zooming on to EB Main from SB 35, assuming there's a merge lane) several times a year.

----------


## kevinpate

I tend to consider central norman: bounded on east and west by 24th streets, on north by robinson and south by lindsey or imhoff.

----------


## HangryHippo

Are there any images available detailing what's to be built at Main St. and Lindsey St.?  I remember there were a series of images available awhile back, but I'm having trouble finding them with the search.

Found what I was looking for -- http://www.okladot.state.ok.us/meeti...esentation.pdf

It appears that Lindsey St. is going to be another SPUI, but I had forgotten they're going to put in loops at Highway 9.  Why don't they use flyover bridges?  That Hwy 9/Lindsey St. exchange will still be funky after the improvements if this is still the plan.

----------


## Snowman

> Why don't they use flyover bridges?


Cost. Also at one point they were considering removing one of the two exits because they are so close but Norman was very opposed that idea.

----------


## venture

I'm not too upset with the Hwy 9 interchange. The one thing I would change though is the intersection at 24th SW. I would make that a typical highway interchange taking Hwy 9 over 24th and put in ramps. Getting rid of that light would be amazing when it comes to eliminating any congestion.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Improvements Planned For Interstate 35 In Norman - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Road Widening Project In Norman Begins - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

----------


## Video Expert

> I'm not too upset with the Hwy 9 interchange. The one thing I would change though is the intersection at 24th SW. I would make that a typical highway interchange taking Hwy 9 over 24th and put in ramps. Getting rid of that light would be amazing when it comes to eliminating any congestion.


I completely agree with this.  24th St. traffic would only be cycling with traffic that is exiting HWY 9 to use 24th to go Northbound for the most part.  Hwy 9 thru traffic would be unaffected by any traffic signals.  Actually, I had thought an overpass was part of the final plan, but I guess that's not the case.  If I recall correctly, there were 4 different plans on the table and this one is Plan D.  I guess one or more of the other options had this overpass in it, and I got it in my mind to somehow to be in the final compromise.

----------


## Uncle Slayton

While I'm happy that construction on the interchange is under way, let me offer a few words of caution to anyone heading north on I-35 from west Lindsey.  Holy crap.  It's a death trap.  

Daylight, dark, doesn't matter.  You come down off that high feeder right onto the merge lane and *bam*, there's a wall.  

To borrow a phrase from Monty Python, the first time I went through that 'chute' last Tuesday at 5:55AM and saw that wall, I nearly soiled my armor.

----------


## ou48A

> I completely agree with this.  24th St. traffic would only be cycling with traffic that is exiting HWY 9 to use 24th to go Northbound for the most part.  Hwy 9 thru traffic would be unaffected by any traffic signals.  Actually, I had thought an overpass was part of the final plan, but I guess that's not the case.  If I recall correctly, there were 4 different plans on the table and this one is Plan D.  I guess one or more of the other options had this overpass in it, and I got it in my mind to somehow to be in the final compromise.


Real forward thinking leaders would have insisted on an overpass for this intersection.
It would reduce congestion but also be a key in upgrading State Highway 9 to a limited access and safer highway.

----------


## venture

> While I'm happy that construction on the interchange is under way, let me offer a few words of caution to anyone heading north on I-35 from west Lindsey. Holy crap. It's a death trap. 
> 
> Daylight, dark, doesn't matter. You come down off that high feeder right onto the merge lane and *bam*, there's a wall. 
> 
> To borrow a phrase from Monty Python, the first time I went through that 'chute' last Tuesday at 5:55AM and saw that wall, I nearly soiled my armor.


I ran into that on my way into work this morning (I take Hwy 9 to 35 which is the same on ramp) and I was like "crap that is a fast merge." Luckily I normally get myself up to speed to merge in well with traffic ahead of time...well when there isn't some butt wipe doing 45 mph all the way on forcing you to run into a semi.




> Real forward thinking leaders would have insisted on an overpass for this intersection.
> It would reduce congestion but also be a key in upgrading State Highway 9 to a limited access and safer highway.


Was there ever really a major push for it though?

----------


## HangryHippo

Where exactly would the overpass you're thinking of have gone?

----------


## venture

If I were to put it in, I would just elevate Hwy 9 continuously over I-35 until it is past 24th SW. There is plenty of land there to do such a project. There might be a need to relocate the business there are the SW corner of the existing intersection, but otherwise plenty of land. The intersection type would be close to what you see on 240. In fact I would do similar ramps all the way through 24th SE and then revert to the existing setup.

----------


## Uncle Slayton

> well when there isn't some butt wipe doing 45 mph all the way on forcing you to run into a semi.



^this.

----------


## Lindsay Architect

This may be a little out of place but the temporary "merge" from Lindsey to I-35 is very poor, especially in the dark.  Semis don't slow down and can't seem to stay in the left lane, I wish this would be fixed before someone's life is between speeding truck and a concrete barrier.

----------


## venture

> This may be a little out of place but the temporary "merge" from Lindsey to I-35 is very poor, especially in the dark.  Semis don't slow down and can't seem to stay in the left lane, I wish this would be fixed before someone's life is between speeding truck and a concrete barrier.


It won't be fixed until someone dies. Of course I-240 to SB I-35 has been a death trap for years but ODOT just bathes in the blood while ignoring it.

----------


## Uncle Slayton

> It won't be fixed until someone dies. Of course I-240 to SB I-35 has been a death trap for years but ODOT just bathes in the blood while ignoring it.


This is the scariest part of my day every day.  It's a matter of time before someone bites it on this ramp.  The bottom line is if you are at merging speeds and no one will yield the inside lane, you are going to die, either by being broadsided by traffic at 60 mph *or* by a head-on collision with the barrier wall.  

And you have about 5 seconds to pick your poison.  

Presumably someone has to sign off on these things, right?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

What they should do is shut then entire ramp down and make people take a detour. Is isn't going to kill anyone for a year or less when this thing gets done and you have 30+ years of a good, efficient, reliable interchange.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> This is the scariest part of my day every day.  It's a matter of time before someone bites it on this ramp.  The bottom line is if you are at merging speeds and no one will yield the inside lane, you are going to die, either by being broadsided by traffic at 60 mph *or* by a head-on collision with the barrier wall.  
> 
> And you have about 5 seconds to pick your poison.  
> 
> Presumably someone has to sign off on these things, right?


Sow hat your saying is that if you are breaking the law you might cause a wreck.    Shocking

----------


## Uncle Slayton

> Sow hat your saying is that if you are breaking the law you might cause a wreck.    Shocking


That's not what I said at all. Try the ramp at a couple different times of day.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> That's not what I said at all. Try the ramp at a couple different times of day.


You said if you "merge" with out a spot to merge you will wreck.   Well that is every onramp

----------


## MDot

Someone got bored and decided to be petty...

----------


## brian

Piss poor planning on the merge lane.

----------


## ShiroiHikari

I feel like every Norman on-ramp to NB I-35 is a piece of crap right now, except for maybe the one at Tecumseh, and the one at Flood. I hate the new Robinson one; people constantly get confused and then try to go the wrong way and they block up traffic, and you have to swerve around that curve while you're trying to get up to speed. I have a slow-ish vehicle so it's tons of fun trying to navigate that thing. The one at Main is completely shut down in all directions (sure does make driving on Main nicer though). The one at Lindsey is a death trap. I guess I'll just keep taking Sooner Rd. up to I-240 if I need to go to OKC. That way I can also (mostly) dodge the other death trap at I-240/I-35.

----------


## Questor

I can't believe that Main Street is shut down for the next two years.  What a horrible solution.

Interesting report about the traffic delay's in the OU Daily last week... students driving from OKC have seen their one-way travel time increase to 50 minutes.  Makes me think that businesses on East Main are looking to take a big hit for a long time.

OUDaily.com | Bridge construction causes traffic delays at Main Street I-35's Main Street exit


Here's ODOT's official release:

http://www.okladot.state.ok.us/newsm...-%20Norman.pdf

----------


## venture

Well Main Street is still open. It is just the crossing/cloverleaf ramps that are gone now. The outside ramps are still open. So yeah, SB 35 to EB Main isn't happening. However if people properly plan it isn't hard to get around. If they are going to campus, they really should just use US-77/Flood instead of taking 35 further in. You'll avoid much of the congestion that will exist on Robinson and Lindsey. There is also the option of going on to Hwy 9 and taking that across.

----------


## kevinpate

To add to venture's suggestions, another option is taking 240 to Sooner RD and coming down to Boyd or Lindsey before popping east to campus. One could also come south on Sunnylane, which becomes Porter then Classen, but it's so narrow between Norman and 240 I rarely ever drive that segment.

----------


## ShiroiHikari

North Porter's still pretty torn up with construction (what the hell are they doing there, anyway?), but if you were coming from east OKC/Moore to OU, that route would definitely be the straightest shot. 

Really, there are a lot of routes to take to get to campus/downtown besides I-35 to Main. Don't people's GPS contraptions tell them these things? :P

----------


## Stone

> This may be a little out of place but the temporary "merge" from Lindsey to I-35 is very poor, especially in the dark.  Semis don't slow down and can't seem to stay in the left lane, I wish this would be fixed before someone's life is between speeding truck and a concrete barrier.


There was a pretty nasty 3-car sandwich on the Lindsey to I-35N ramp Saturday afternoon.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

Apparently a major accident occurred at Lindsey & I 35 tonight.  Not sure, but I would assume it had to do with the short merging lane.  There had to have been a better way.

----------


## LocoAko

Drove by the accident tonight on my way back from the Warren. I was the driver, so I couldn't get a good look, but it looked pretty awful. The road was closed and they were diverting people off the highway. Not a good sight. I instantly got upset (more than usual at accidents) just because it has been so obvious that this was a deathtrap waiting to happen.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

I-35 on-ramp closed after wreck  New and Developing  The Norman Transcript

some info on the wreck

----------


## venture

Okay...well there is the blood. Where is ODOT now?

----------


## s00nr1

Anybody with a brain the size of a damn squirrel knew this was an absolutely ridiculous and dangerous forced merge. ODot has once again shown how poor their planning and concern for public safety is.

Multiple accidents force construction changes | KFOR.com ? Oklahoma City News & Weather from KFOR Television, Oklahoma's News Channel 4

----------


## venture

> Anybody with a brain the size of a damn squirrel knew this was an absolutely ridiculous and dangerous forced merge. ODot has once again shown how poor their planning and concern for public safety is.
> 
> Multiple accidents force construction changes | KFOR.com ? Oklahoma City News & Weather from KFOR Television, Oklahoma's News Channel 4


Anyone whose played SimCity could have done it better so far. :-P

----------


## jn1780

They had to make the "temporary" 63rd st onramp to I-235 longer also. They should learn by now that you can't have a ramp intersect the interstate at a 45 degree angle and not have problems. lol

----------


## brian

There is plenty of room between hwy 9 and the ramp to put in a temp ramp. Rerout Lindsey traffic back to 9 if you have to. It really would not take much to bust out the curb between the Lindsey bridge and the highway and throw down some asphalt considering the overall magnitude of this project.

----------


## Questor

Everything about the construction in Norman is idiotic.  And these are the folks who are building the new downtown boulevard.

----------


## ou48A

> Everything about the construction in Norman is idiotic.


The sound blocking wall they put up looks hideous! That was a detail that somebody should have brought to the attention of elected officials before installation.

I would really like to see a Cherokee Gothic architecture theme used whenever possible in the Norman area.

----------


## jedicurt

> The sound blocking wall they put up looks hideous! That was a detail that somebody should have brought to the attention of elected officials before installation.
> 
> I would really like to see a Cherokee Gothic architecture theme used whenever possible in the Norman area.


i think the University has done a good enough job of making sure that Cherokee Gothic is getting it's time to shine... i personally would like to see other architecture themes used...

but i agree 100% that the current wall is hideous

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Well, apparently it's okay, because ODOT knows that there is a problem. So no worries.  :Wink:

----------


## ou48A

Supposedly the ramp situation will be improved by Friday which is good, but I have to ask why ODOT planers would not see this hazard well in advance. 

When considering everything it almost seems like the people at ODOT don’t like Norman?

----------


## ou48A

> i think the University has done a good enough job of making sure that Cherokee Gothic is getting it's time to shine... i personally would like to see other architecture themes used...
> 
> but i agree 100% that the current wall is hideous


Personally I enjoy a city / community that has an architecture theme.
I think it helps the coolness factor, the attractiveness and helps gives a city an identity.
Cherokee Gothic architecture just happens to be best suited for Norman IMHO.

----------


## OUman

In general, at least here in the metro I have noticed that whoever builds highways doesn't like long merge lanes for some reason even when there is ample space to build them. At least they did it right at Shields and the the 240 eastbound to 35 southbound exit (only the merge lane-the rest of the layout is obviously bad).

----------


## s00nr1

BTW - it appears there was another fatality accident in the Main St. work zone today (southbound). Again not surprising considering how constricted they made the 2 lanes with the concrete barriers so close on each side.

----------


## jedicurt

i think it has less to do with the width of the lanes as much as i don't think they slow you down enough

----------


## venture

> i think it has less to do with the width of the lanes as much as i don't think they slow you down enough


55 does seem to be a bit fast for there. I would think 45-50 would be more appropriate. Granted most still do 60-70 mph, so perhaps more radar enforcement.

----------


## jedicurt

there were two officers working that area this morning when i went through... they had someone pulled over going each direction... this is necessary so that hopefully people will learn to slow down through this area

----------


## kevinpate

> ... this is necessary so that hopefully people will learn to slow down through this area


They'd have to camp there 24/7 for 2-3 weeks, and a few hours, at most, after they pulled out, the traffic would begin to speed up again.

----------


## jedicurt

so very true.  i normally take 35 all the way to highway 9, and then over to the East side to get home... but just because of this construction, i have been getting off on 77, and taking tecumseh over to E 24th...

----------


## venture

> so very true.  i normally take 35 all the way to highway 9, and then over to the East side to get home... but just because of this construction, i have been getting off on 77, and taking tecumseh over to E 24th...


I've noticed it is a wash when it comes to the time difference using either for me. I can even go down and just take Robinson across and it is still about the same amount of time. I think you end up making a good deal of time with 77 going SE cutting through most of Norman.

----------


## kevinpate

Just an FYI for those using Robinson in Norman today, the 13th. 
They've been working on the lights at Berry/Robinson and there's been a 4 way stop sign most of the morning. Not sure when they might finish.

----------


## blink

> BTW - it appears there was another fatality accident in the Main St. work zone today (southbound). Again not surprising considering how constricted they made the 2 lanes with the concrete barriers so close on each side.


I agree with the 2 small lanes and concrete barriers being an issue.  I've seen semis drift into the left lane from the right multiple times when going north on I-35 because you can tell they're trying to avoid the barrier.  Pretty scary.

----------


## venture

> I agree with the 2 small lanes and concrete barriers being an issue.  I've seen semis drift into the left lane from the right multiple times when going north on I-35 because you can tell they're trying to avoid the barrier.  Pretty scary.


Yeah, I already have a paranoia to not right besides someone or sit in their blind spot (especially semis) so through this area I either get passed them or just chill out until out of the zone.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

From Moore Monthly




> Main Street Interchange in Norman Set to Open
> by Rob Morris
> Apr 14, 2014
> 
> Construction of the new Main Street interchange in Norman has created a temper-testing bottleneck for traffic along I-35 for what seems like forever, but there's good news. That bottleneck could come to an end as early as today. Construction crews are putting the final touches on the $30 million project. 
> 
> The reconfiguration of the overpass has replaced the old interchange with longer on-and-off ramps and a wider bridge. Traffic engineers say the "single point" interchange will use a single set of traffic lights in the center of the bridge to manage a larger volume of traffic. I-35 has also been widened from four to six lanes of traffic one-half mile on both sides of the interchange.
> 
> The project began in January of 2013 and includes bridge artwork depicting the Oklahoma Land Run.
> ...

----------


## venture

Traffic on I-35 got moved over to the new part...which is all wonderful asphalt (buckling in 2-3 years?). OHP should have a much easier time pulling people over speeding through the construction zone now.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Traffic on I-35 got moved over to the new part...which is all wonderful asphalt (buckling in 2-3 years?). OHP should have a much easier time pulling people over speeding through the construction zone now.


Wow, they're seriously using asphalt for this? smh... when the hell is ODOT going to get with the program. Makes no sense honestly, it doesn't last as long as cement and doesn't look as good either. Concrete also stays cooler than asphalt, due to asphalt being black.

----------


## venture

> Wow, they're seriously using asphalt for this? smh... when the hell is ODOT going to get with the program. Makes no sense honestly, it doesn't last as long as cement and doesn't look as good either. Concrete also stays cooler than asphalt, due to asphalt being black.


My only hope is that it is the same mix that they used north of Main St when they redid that section. It evacuates water really well that you get almost zero standing water on the surface at all. It also has very little glare when wet and seems to offer better traction.

To be fair, the ramps/bridges are full concrete it appears.

----------


## HangryHippo

I wonder why they used asphalt for the new interstate lanes?  Seems like a poor choice.

A few questions for Normanites:
- How is construction progressing on the HWY 9 interchange?  What's the timeline for that interchange to be done?
- Does Lindsey St. work begin now that Main St. is done?

----------


## venture

> I wonder why they used asphalt for the new interstate lanes?  Seems like a poor choice.
> 
> A few questions for Normanites:
> - How is construction progressing on the HWY 9 interchange?  What's the timeline for that interchange to be done?
> - Does Lindsey St. work begin now that Main St. is done?


They just started construction on the new Hwy 9 overpass. So there really isn't much to report right now. 

I believe Lindsey doesn't start until Hwy 9 is mostly complete since the bridges will be removed in both instances, they don't want to close both crossings at once.

----------


## ou48A

I don't know how accurate this is but somebody told me that construction on the Lindsey street  overpass will start this June or July and that they would start by moving the utility's and such.... But that they would wait until after football season to start most of the major construction.... just as they have done many times in the past.

South bound I-35 at Hy 9 has an  ramp under construction and some Hy-9 bridge work being done...
I really wish they would extend HY-9 to SW 60 / Western with intersections at SW 36th and at SW 48th.

----------


## ou48A

> Wow, they're seriously using asphalt for this? smh... when the hell is ODOT going to get with the program. Makes no sense honestly, it doesn't last as long as cement and doesn't look as good either. Concrete also stays cooler than asphalt, due to asphalt being black.



If they will  keep it sealed and if they have done a good job on the base with a  thick layer of asphalt it can last a very long time. Just on the drive by it looks like they have put (about) a 2 foot asphalt base with compacted gravel and drainage below that?

Building our roads right from the very start like Texas usually does is the key IMHO. 
It usually pays off in the long run.
For many years Texas built its highways that significantly exceeded Federal standards...A department head field supervisor who is an engineer for the State of Texas told me this several years ago.

I hope Oklahoma has learned something about building and maintaining our roads better than we have often seen.

----------


## venture

> I really wish they would extend HY-9 to SW 60 / Western with intersections at SW 36th and at SW 48th.


They it wouldn't be Hwy 9 since it goes south along I-35 to get across the river.  :Smile: 

There isn't any need to really extend a highway that direction anyway. There are a couple neighborhoods but the bulk of the population is caught by Main Street or 36th/Lindsey. Beyond 48th there are just fields mostly with one or two houses. 60th doesn't even run all the way to Main.

----------


## BG918

> Building our roads right from the very start like Texas usually does is the key IMHO. 
> It usually pays off in the long run.
> For many years Texas built its highways that significantly exceeded Federal standards...A department head field supervisor who is an engineer for the State of Texas told me this several years ago.
> 
> I hope Oklahoma has learned something about building and maintaining our roads better than we have often seen.


But then ODOT's contractor cronies would lose money not repairing and replacing the roads every few years.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Do you honestly think that is what is going to though? Hopefully ODOT isn't that corrupt.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Do you honestly think that is what is going to though? Hopefully ODOT isn't that corrupt.


I would not be surprised in the least.  Isn't the ODOT boss a former asphalt lobbyist?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I would not be surprised in the least. * Isn't the ODOT boss a former asphalt lobbyist?*


That's what I've heard. If that is the case, he needs to be relieved of his duties, asap.

----------


## Snowman

> If they will  keep it sealed and if they have done a good job on the base with a  thick layer of asphalt it can last a very long time. Just on the drive by it looks like they have put (about) a 2 foot asphalt base with compacted gravel and drainage below that?
> 
> Building our roads right from the very start like Texas usually does is the key IMHO. 
> It usually pays off in the long run.
> For many years Texas built its highways that significantly exceeded Federal standards...A department head field supervisor who is an engineer for the State of Texas told me this several years ago.
> 
> I hope Oklahoma has learned something about building and maintaining our roads better than we have often seen.


I don't know how true it is but I heard from somewhere that the head of ODOT is keeping us on a very outdated California standard from like the 60s or 70s, that he refers to it as the bible and knows it cover to cover, which is why he is insistent on not moving to something else.

----------


## venture

I-35/Main opens this evening. Highway 9 is the next interchange and then Lindsey will be touched.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> i-35/main opens this evening. Highway 9 is the next interchange and then lindsey will be touched.


whattttt

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Opens at midnight.




> *Norman Bridge At I-35 And Main Street Re-Opens*
> 
> *Posted: Apr 16, 2014 9:09 PM CDT
> Updated: Apr 16, 2014 9:09 PM CDT
> By Steve Shaw, News 9 - bio | email*
> 
> NORMAN, Oklahoma - Folks who live in the south metro will be happy campers when the clock strikes midnight Wednesday night. That's when ODOT will re-open the Main Street and I-35 Interchange for the first time in several months. 
> 
> Bruce Milner is General Manager of Dillard Group Real Estate in Norman. 
> ...

----------


## venture

Oh...and the contractor fails at leveling pavement. There is a very noticeable drop in the pavement level going on to the new section. Sigh.

----------


## OUman

I don't go to the west side that often but I have watched the transformation of the interchange from the few times I have traversed the bridge. Looks pretty neat.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Oh...and the contractor fails at leveling pavement. There is a very noticeable drop in the pavement level going on to the new section. Sigh.


This is the exact BS I was railing against in another thread where someone asked what the problem is with OK roads.  This type of nonsense.  Watch it start to sink and crumble now within a year of being open.

----------


## ChargerAg

Is there some kind of Park or Shrine in the middle of this bridge?    I thought I noticed something when I drove across the other day.   It seemed a really weird place to have something.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> This is the exact BS I was railing against in another thread where someone asked what the problem is with OK roads.  This type of nonsense.  Watch it start to sink and crumble now within a year of being open.


I don't like this, but I like this comment, if that makes any sense lol  :Wink:

----------


## KayneMo

With all that land now open by taking out the cloverleafs, would that be available for development or left open?

----------


## Geographer

Probably left open...state won't be giving up right of way haha

----------


## venture

So far the more entertaining part of the new section are people that don't realize the right lane is now exit only onto Lindsey/Hwy 9. So many brake lights and swerving at the last minute...and yes they have a sign up, but people don't pay attention to signs.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

It isn't fun not to swerve across 4 lanes of traffic endangering peoples lives man!!!  :Wink:  j/k

----------


## LocoAko

I've enjoyed the people who didn't realize the merge from 9/Lindsey onto 35N is open and still frantically merge left only to realize the lane doesn't end anymore. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## venture

Yes the lack of needing to really merge anymore is so nice. Now I'm wondering how long it will take for people to realize the speed limit is still 55 through there. NPD and OHP could be making a killing right now. LOL

----------

